# How Many Answers Correct to Pass?



## PE-Hope (Apr 21, 2010)

Guys!

Please give your feedback on how many questions someone needs to get correct in order to pass. I know that there is no such fix standard but present your idea.........


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 21, 2010)

all of them


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

60


----------



## Otter (Apr 21, 2010)

you can't spend your whole life worrying about your mistakes.


----------



## Bman (Apr 21, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> all of them


Glad that's not that case! I think if you do a search you will find previous threads that discuss this... Personally, I am just going to wait for the letter. I don't need to stress myself out trying to figure out how many I think I got right, how many I should have guessed right, etc. You've got about 2 months to sit back and relax, enjoy it!


----------



## MSEE_PE (Apr 21, 2010)

PE-Hope said:


> Guys!
> Please give your feedback on how many questions someone needs to get correct in order to pass. I know that there is no such fix standard but present your idea.........



Well, unfortunately noone can tell you for sure the number of questions needed, since it's not a 70% pass grade....it's 70...

I know that some questions are taken off the exam either because they are control questions or because they are ambiguous....

I would agree that you shouldn't even think about it, else you will lose your ability to sleep....but hey...all what I can say is that I know people who thought that they did really bad and they ended up passing....so keep your hopes high and keep those fingers crossed


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 21, 2010)

The only way to be absolutely certain to pass is to get 80/80 correct.


----------



## benbo (Apr 21, 2010)

PE-Hope said:


> Guys!
> Please give your feedback on how many questions someone needs to get correct in order to pass. I know that there is no such fix standard but present your idea.........


How many did you get right? Do you know with precision? Because if not, knowing the passing score won't help you.

My personal opinion (just my opinion, not based on any evidence) is that it's a bell curve, with most people are right around the passing score - either a few points above or a few points below. Knowing the score wouldn't really help. They just need a little luck. I think this is where I fell.

If you are a super genius, you know you slammed it, and don't worry about the cut at all. You just wait for your license.

If you were not prepared at all, you know this too, but hope for a miracle.

Most people are in the middle. That's why waiting for the results is so agonizing. I don't think if you knew the cut score was 56, or 54, or 58 it would help. I highly doubt the cut score will be 50 or 63. It is probably around 56 (again, just a guess).

Again, JMO.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 21, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> The only way to be absolutely certain to pass is to get 80/80 correct.


I would also advise against sleeping with the daughter/wife of the person grading the exam as well.


----------



## Bman (Apr 21, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > The only way to be absolutely certain to pass is to get 80/80 correct.
> ...


Wouldn't this only matter if they found out....


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 21, 2010)

Bman said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...


Leave nothing to chance. If someone else was involved and still alive, the danger will always remain.


----------



## Bman (Apr 21, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> Bman said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...


Would you suggest I let her down nicely, or just cease all contact?


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 21, 2010)

Keep her happy until after you get your results, and get your license transferred into at least 1 other state. Then you should change your name and move to said state.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 21, 2010)

For the 8th consecutive exam offering...


----------



## Glenn (Apr 21, 2010)

MSEE_PE said:


> PE-Hope said:
> 
> 
> > Guys!
> ...


Great advice! I took the exams on 4/16/10 &amp; keeping my fingers cross for positive results.


----------



## frazil (Apr 21, 2010)

56


----------



## IlPadrino (Apr 21, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> The only way to be absolutely certain to pass is to get 80/80 correct.


Come on... why do you have to be so negative? I'm absolutely certain that 79/80 will be a pass... and almost absolutely certain so will 78/80. In fact, it's very probably true that even 60/80 would likely be a pass. Now 54/80 is a definite maybe!


----------



## DVINNY (May 6, 2010)

I'm gonna stick with my 57.

56/80 has been questioned on here before as passing or failing, 57 never has.

Can we end this now?


----------



## chaocl (May 6, 2010)

Without signing the agreement during the exam that even 80/80 will still fail.


----------



## humner (May 7, 2010)

Enough already, it takes an owl 3 licks to get to the center of a tootsie roll tootsie pop, that is the only sure answer that I know of!


----------



## PEPG (May 10, 2010)

humner said:


> Enough already, it takes an owl 3 licks to get to the center of a tootsie roll tootsie pop, that is the only sure answer that I know of!


I believe the owl cheated and actually took three BITES.


----------



## Bman (May 10, 2010)

PEPG said:


> humner said:
> 
> 
> > Enough already, it takes an owl 3 licks to get to the center of a tootsie roll tootsie pop, that is the only sure answer that I know of!
> ...


Actually it was two licks and one bite...


----------



## Civil Eng Chick (May 11, 2010)

:deadhorse: OK all you knuckleheads. The civil has a valid guestion, too bad there isn't a great answer.

I, myself am the proud holder of 4 souvenir pencils from NCEES. I have never been able to quantifiy how many you need to get right. Nor have I been able to figure out the 70% criteria. All I can tell you is try to work as many problem from all the disciplines in the morning and try to work problems from each section as defined by NCEES in the afternnoon.

The rest is black magic! :waitwall:


----------

